# Tivo Message of Cancelled Shows



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

I notice that I have many season pass shows that seem to be cancelled but I'm never quite sure. I would be great if Tivo could send out a message of cancelled shows with the option of removing these from my season pass.

RonR


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

That would be kind of cool. Especially if your TiVo was smart enough to get messages about every canceled show, but only display the ones that are in your Season Pass manager.

(That way you get customized messages, but TiVo (the company) doesn't have to track every season pass that every subscriber has in order to send out targeted messages.)

One problem might be in trying to draw the line for when to send the message, and what constitutes canceled. For cable show that can be really tricky, but even network shows occasionally surprise you. (Like Jericho, which CBS said was canceled, then said would be back as a midseason replacement. Or when a show goes on hiatus and then just doesn't show up next season. Or a show like Drive or Studio 60 which are cancelled, but the remaining episodes are being burned off)

In the meantime, until TiVo adds a feature like this, have you at least found the [thread=311477]thread[/thread] here which tries to keep track of canceled shows?


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the response and the thread on cancelled shows.

Hadn't thought about shows going into syndication.... good point.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Personally I'd rather TiVo not send ANY messages except possibly a notice that the software had been upgraded and explaining new or changed features.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

This would be a cool idea if we also had a command in the Season Pass Manager to change a Season Pass into a Title Wishlist. 

That would let the people who wanted to pick up the show when it came into syndication the opportunity to move their SP off into a non-channel specific form without having to go through the Ouija-board process. I had set up a WL for Joss Whedon's Firefly when the show was announced, and while I also set up an SP for it once it came on, I left the WL in place (at a lower priority) to catch talk show appearances by the Firefly cast and other things. That wishlist picked up the return of the show when the Sci-Fi channel replayed it.

As Jonathan_S, says, sometimes these cancelled shows do turn up on the air later on. Prompting people to delete their SPs when the cancellation of the show is announced is a bad idea because if the network decides to burn off the episodes, if the SP has been dumped too early, people will miss them and be POed. 

Jan


----------

